# Mitutoyo calipers



## kd4gij (Feb 4, 2018)

Can the carbide tips be replaced on  calipers?  I have a Mitutoyo  M.N. 85 that is chipped.


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm going to say no.  They would've been brazed on prior to grinding. Heating them up to remove the old slab would no doubt warp the steel. You might pull it off by regrinding the jaws and end up with the other two functions being bad.  Best leave well enough alone.


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 4, 2018)

I would check with longislandindicator before drawing any conclusions.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 4, 2018)

Long island don't replace them. But Where I used to work they sent them out some where and had new Carbide jaws on but I don't know where.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 4, 2018)

I think the cost involved would be close if not more than a new caliper. Carbide jaws cannot be replaced.
LIIS no longer repairs calipers. New Mitutoyo dial calipers are priced very low for the quality.  Most are made in Brazil but they do have
a few in the 505 series that are made in Japan. They are very well made and super accurate. Not as smooth as the older Tesa, Etalon or B&S Swiss calipers, but close.  They're very accurate. I checked them with Mitutuyo gage blocks and ring gages. Dead on.  The new models are made much stronger and more wear resistant.


----------

